# Best place to CC (for a woman)



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm looking into getting my permit for CC... I know I don't want to keep a gun in my purse, I want it on my person. I also have a 2-year old son and an 8-month old son, both of whom demand to be picked up/carried a great deal of the time.

So I'm debating where to best carry a small 9 or 22. I'm looking at either ankle or waistband, but not sure if there are pro's/con's to them that people who currently CC can share with me.

Thoughts??


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

Seriously.......and I'll explain more fully after your reply..


How endowed are you? A? C? D?


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a flashbang for my Kahr 9 - attaches to bra between the "girls". But only works with more sturdy bras. I actually wanted a Marilyn which is to the side of the girls and more toward your armpit, but the Kahr 9 is too large for that even when you are a DD cup. But if you get a smaller gun it is a great option. I looked at smaller guns and just could not bring myself to go there so I settled for the flashbang. 

I would assume any waist or belly carry would be a problem when carrying children. Ankle is an option for a backup, but unless you spend most of your time sitting it isn't very practical. It is difficult to draw if you happen to be standing or running when the bad guy confronts you.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a B/C cup.... but my toddler DS (who is 2), like his daddy, likes to play with the girls :shocked: We're working on that, but it's not an uncommon occurance for the little bugger to crawl into my lap, loudly announce "BOOBIES!!", and grab said body parts :facepalm: If I'm not careful, he will actually shove his hand down my shirt to "go fishing" for them too..... 

Like I said, we're working on it, but it doesn't help matters that my DH thinks this is hilarious and he ound: whenever DS does this . 

I'm hoping to put the gun somewhere that neither of my young sons will regularly run into it. It's not going to be concealed for long if they keep playing with it


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe the purse after all and make sure the toddlers cant open it.......


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

bluemoonluck said:


> I'm a B/C cup.... but my toddler DS (who is 2), like his daddy, likes to play with the girls :shocked: We're working on that, but it's not an uncommon occurance for the little bugger to crawl into my lap, loudly announce "BOOBIES!!", and grab said body parts :facepalm: If I'm not careful, he will actually shove his hand down my shirt to "go fishing" for them too.....
> 
> Like I said, we're working on it, but it doesn't help matters that my DH thinks this is hilarious and he ound: whenever DS does this .
> 
> I'm hoping to put the gun somewhere that neither of my young sons will regularly run into it. It's not going to be concealed for long if they keep playing with it





farmerj said:


> Seriously.......and I'll explain more fully after your reply..
> 
> 
> How endowed are you? A? C? D?


As an instructor, having the gun ON you is the first important part. It's useless if someone runs off with your purse.


The flashbang is the first that I would recommend to you. A good quality brassiere will be a must though. I'd seriously get JR to change his habits. If that means crackin' down on hubby, then so be it.
http://flashbangholsters.publishpath.com/the-flashbang
[YOUTUBE]h8r6CY5UZyw[/YOUTUBE]


If you are into dresses and will be in that attire, another option to consider is a thigh holster.

[YOUTUBE]LNL5pqn3Eng[/YOUTUBE]

These are the options that we consider for my wife too.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I prefer my waist band but also carry in a pants pocket IF the pocket is big enough

My 'girls' arent big enough to hide anythingLOL


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

First off GOOD FOR YOU! Congrats on deciding to not be a victim and to protect you and your family.
Second I highly recommend "The Cornered Cat". It's on amazon in book form or Kindle edition. I HIGHLY recommend women read it. It covers CC, weapons, calibers, safe handling, holsters and more. All for woman.
I never recommend purse carry unless that's the ONLY choice for an occasion. Especially with kids. How often do you set your purse down in a day? How about leave your purse and walk away to go do something? Have you ever set your purse down at a restaurant and forgotten it? How often has someone looked for something in your purse? (Other than you) You are responsible for that weapon at all times no matter what.
I definitely recommend 9mm over 22 for CC. The idea is to stop the attack. You have a better chance at stopping the attack instantly with a 9mm vs 22. However anything is better than nothing. Go with whatever your comfortable with. You can always upgrade 
If you can read The Cornered Cat it covers the Pro's and Con's of all the questions you've asked so far. It's important to remember that we are all different. What works for one may or may not work for another. 
Expect a box of holsters in your future  We all have them 
PM me if you have any questions that you don't want to ask publicly  
Good luck! Carry on


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Yikes well until you can get the kids to keep their hands off, I would not attempt the flashbang or marilyn. It is a tough habit to break too, especially if they were breast fed. They tend to see the girls as their property and it is hard to convince them that is not the case any longer. The last thing you want is one of them dislodging the holster into a position that is no longer concealed while in public. The flashbang especially can easily get turned where the gun is sticking butt out with the slide pressed against your ribs and all the sudden you have an extremely odd protrusion that isn't easy to get squared away again.

You could try IWB if you can adjust how you carry the kiddos so that they are not on the gun or near it, but if you are tiny that might be difficult. Regularly picking the kids up is a whole new dimension that I never had to deal with. I didn't carry when my kids were little :shrug:


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I know that the Ruger LCP can have a pocket clip attached to the slide. They were the rage among some gun instructors I know. The LCP comes in .380.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Best place for a woman to CC is the same as a man. An inside the pant waistband holster or belly band holster with a loose fit cover shirt or jacket.

Next best if wearing a skirt and blouse is a under the boobs band holster or holster bra with a slimmer profile weapon so the natural curvatures help conceal the weapon and it is easily accessible through the button area of the blouse.

If you wear dresses you may want to consider redesigning some fashions with concealed Velcro closure draw access slits to be able to draw from a body wrap holster. I know a couple females who tailored some dresses in a fashion similar to the slots on work coveralls to access pant pockets of clothing worn underneath.

Main consideration of how a woman chooses to CC is same as a man. Coordinate weapon, holster and fashion to allow body carry of the weapon with adequate concealment.

If you find yourself in a must carry in a purse situation then buy a easy draw holster purse and protect your purse and weapon as if your life depended on it, because the time may come that it might.

An easy draw purse (there are also easy draw waist packs for both genders) is the least appealing option for CC and akin to a gangster carrying a violin case as CC but is better than nothing if no better options are feasible.

GF uses one of my belly bands I outgrew for her CC if she can't use her inside the pant or shoulder holster but she wears jeans, slacks or skirts and loose blouses and added extra Velcro strips so she can wear it higher up toward her boobs if her fashion requires.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it depends a lot on how your built what you wear , remeber that if you go IWB which is a very goo way to carry that you need sturdy pants or skirt and a belt , depending on the ladies they have easier or harder time concealing , if your a blue jeans and sweat shirt for every day then it gets much easier , if you like light cotton sundresses , well it gets harder 

when do you plan on carrying , is it mostly on the home stead or in town were you would want to CC as opposed to open 

a belt with a retention holster might not be a bad idea around the the house a pistol belt and holster sort of like what the police use but there are other less conspicuous options that that have retention that you must push a button that is in a easy spot for your hand to reach but not for anyone else s is a great way to carry if you don't mind people seing that your carrying it can be very comfortable as you have space to spread out the weight and your not trying to get it under clothing 

ankle is hard to get to it is the wrong direction you don't want to try and tie your shoes before fleeing a bad situation 

IWB is usually the next best choice to outside the waste band OWB but you need pants that are big enough for you and the gun to get into and a sturdy belt to support the weight , even 21 oz will drag your pants down without decent support this is what my 17.1 oz ruger LC9 weighs loaded with 8 rounds on my scale 

I am not a woman or really dealt closely with concealing one on a woman's body with varying clothing types. however good advice for any one any holster is that any hostler you want should not need a strap to hold your gun in , but may have one for added retention , must hold the gun firm to your body flapping is just not comfortable , and cover the trigger and guard


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

diamondtim said:


> I know that the Ruger LCP can have a pocket clip attached to the slide. They were the rage among some gun instructors I know. The LCP comes in .380.


The problem with that is the trigger is not covered which is a bad thing. You can also get a subcompact 9mm that is not much bigger than the lcp and 9mm is a lot cheaper to shoot. Don't forget that a smaller gun is harder to shoot than a larger one. 



I would try an iwb holster at either four o clock or six o clock


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

WA is an open carry state so I prefer on the hip. But for CC, I'd go for behind your back in the waistband. Scoot it to where it is most comfortable and easy to reach. Then practice drawing it. A lot. And don't switch up your carry position. It'll be muscle memory. The great thing about this placement is you can throw on CC compression shorts (or daisy dukes if you prefer) under a dress and still use it. And the kids won't be reaching for it. My kids are 7, 5 and 3 so they don't get carted around on my hips anymore but I see where you're coming from. I don't do "between the girls" because it's crazy uncomfortable for me.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! You've given me a lot to think about.....

I don't wear dresses unless I'm going to a wedding or a funeral, so not often at all. I'm a SAHM, and I wear a lot of jeans/capris with t-shirts - I'm a very casual dresser overall. I also have a bad shoulder, but it's my left (non-dominant) arm so that doesn't really mean I whole lot I don't think.

I'm concerned about being vulnerable while doing things like strapping my kids into their car seats in a parking lot - neither of them like the process and while they comply they wiggle and it takes a while to do it. I know I'm a prime target while I'm doing this, and I do practice good situational awareness, but having my gun in my purse would be worthless in this scenario. 

After reading thru all this, I'm leaning towards a waistband holster. The 9-month old is just as interested in my boobs as his 2-year old brother, and the 2-year old isn't showing any signs of losing interest any time soon , so carrying in my bra is off the shelf for a few more years yet I think.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

My wife uses a "Smart Carry" once in a while, and likes it. 

http://www.smartcarry.com/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

depending on how your built and the relationship to where you carry the kids on your hip to where the waste band falls meaning higher wasted pants and carry kids on hip the abdomen carry could work for you with an IWB holster or at about 3:30 to 4:00 (if strait forward is 12 and right 3 and middle of your back 6 and left 9 ) 3:30 is just behind your right pant leg seam.

your going to have to try a few things and see what works and doesn't 

always start carrying around the house with and unloaded gun , do all your daily tasks and see what works and what doesn't , if you have a failure at home it is no big deal , you work out the kinks in wardrobe and holster in the privacy of your home then you can be comfortable when you go out 

after a while you will almost forget it is there or I do it is so normal that I don't even think about it , well until i don't have it then it feels odd , lighter , missing


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

One thing to think about here. No matter which way you carry. A predator is going to watch you and read your weakness. So if they see your weak on the left they will know your right dominate. So learn yo carry for a left draw and shoot from your weak side. Also with carrying the kids that means your right will be tied up. I'm a right but do shoot both pistol and long guns left also. 
Bob


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Madsaw said:


> One thing to think about here. No matter which way you carry. A predator is going to watch you and read your weakness. So if they see your weak on the left they will know your right dominate. So learn yo carry for a left draw and shoot from your weak side. Also with carrying the kids that means your right will be tied up. I'm a right but do shoot both pistol and long guns left also.
> Bob


I try to be careful about this, but you're right. My left arm has a limited range of motion (no external rotation at all, and it's usually sore from my neck and ribs right on down to nearly my elbow) and I'm sure it shows when I'm loading groceries and kids into my car. I'm honestly not sure I have the range of motion in my left arm to draw/fire, the recoil of even a small caliber would probably be too much even if my arm would move the way I'd need it to :awh:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Madsaw said:


> One thing to think about here. No matter which way you carry. A predator is going to watch you and read your weakness. So if they see your weak on the left they will know your right dominate. So learn yo carry for a left draw and shoot from your weak side. Also with carrying the kids that means your right will be tied up. I'm a right but do shoot both pistol and long guns left also.
> Bob


I am of the school of thought that if you have a predator that watches your nuance differences in what hand you are , witch side you favor , or watches you long enough a person who does that could find the flaw in almost any person , ambidextrous or not , if they are watching you that close they will wait for some other distraction or create one , and I think that is fairly unlikely most thefts or hold ups spend that much time planning , they look for easy and if they don't find it they are more likely to look for easy some where else.

if a person did watch you that close , they could take you almost no matter who you are if they are willing to kill or greatly harm you to get what they want the majority are not 

most criminals show up poorly armed expecting little fight , if they had top hardware and great experience they would likely have a better line of work not to say some couldn't but it isn't the norm

it sounds like the op needs shoulder surgery at some point , and should do the best she can with what she has to work with 

yes i shoot right and left handed but just by my size I am probably not on any ones short list for an easy target I am bigger than many of the NFL quarterbacks probably not in quite as good of shape however.


one stat that sticks with me is that most persons who end up firing for self defense have communicated with their attacker and most shots were fired close but further than arms reach , even when more than one assailant was involved there was rarely a case where one came the the aid of the other http://gunssavelives.net/self-defense/analysis-of-five-years-of-armed-encounters-with-data-tables/


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

This gals blog rocks! When m little ones were as young as your little ones i would cc with an ankle holster around my thigh, but I typically wear flowing wrap skirts over my blue jeans when I'm in public nd when I'm at home I'm going to open carry, lol.
http://www.faliaphotography.com/p/more-photos-my-bug-out-bag-guns-etc


----------



## Ally (May 9, 2014)

I keep a Charter Arms Mag Pug .357 for a cc gun, it's a nice little hammerless gun but they do have ones with a hammer. Usually have it inside the waistband. I've never had to draw it for defense, but it's fun to shoot. I have big hands (big for gals, smaller then most guys) so I've always got to mess around with mag releases when I find a gun I like. 
My husband is an NRA instructor and often recommends pistols to ladies that don't plan to shoot a lot. Figures a pistol is great for pull and shoot at close range, low chance of mess up due to nerves. 
For the NRA classes we have several Ruger SR22s, cheap with extras in the box. Think we paid just over $300 each because we bought a dozen.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Thread from while ago; a pictorial of carry options for women.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...uns/466757-concealed-carry-outfits-women.html

Matt


----------

